# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Recuperer une liste en session

## abysr

Bonjour, voil, je cre une liste dans une jsp, ensuite j'enregistre cette liste en session comme cela :


```

```

Ensuite je veux recuperer cette liste dans une autre page comme cela:



```
List<Character> mesLettres = (List) session.getAttribute("listeLettre");
```

Et a ne marche pas!!!
je vois pas o est mon erreur!

----------


## tchize_

1) dfinir "a ne marche pas".
2) es-tu sur de bien tre dans la mme session (le jsessionid dans les cookies / l'url est bien le mme)?
3) est-ce que tu gnre bien tes urls avec c:url dans ton jsp? Sinon le token de session n'est pas insr et perte de session entre les pages.

----------


## abysr

Ca ne marche pas dans le sens o je cherche dans ma deuxieme page  faire une boucle for (int i = 0; i< mesLettres.size(); i++)....
et que j'ai une* erreur du type : nullpointer exception.*

De plus lorsque dans ma premiere page je fais :


```

```

L a fonctionne tres bien et je peux recuperer mon attribut de session dans la deuxieme page
de cette maniere :



```
String mot1 = (String) session.getAttribute("mot");
```

j'en deduis que je suis bien dans la meme session.

----------


## tchize_

montre du code un peu plus complet qu'on voie o est le problme. Tu l'utilise ce mot1? Parce qu'avec le code fournis, il pourrait tre null que le rsultat serait le mme.

----------


## abysr

Trs bien voil le contenu de ma premire JSP ou jessaie de mettre en session un mot, et une liste :



```

```

et voici ma deuxime page ou j'essaie de rcuprer ce mot et cette liste, le mot, est rcuprer par contre la liste, non 
( mot s'affiche bien sur la page du navigateur, mais j'obtiens : null pour la liste.



```

```

----------


## Lorantus

Il n'y a pas un truc avec cette clause l:


```

```

Je pense  la session qui est la mme depuis le dbut avec l'attribut "mot" est dfini ailleurs avant cette clause,... ou la session n'est pas nouvelle. Bref, un petit effet pervers des sessions.

----------


## tchize_

tu ne rajoute la liste que si mot est null. Mais pour ce qu'on en sait, mot peut tre non null (dfini ailleurs par exemple) mais la liste nulle.

----------


## abysr

je vous donne tout mon code, sachez que je n'ai que deux JSP, la premiere:



```

```

la deuxieme :


```

```

----------


## Lorantus

> tu ne rajoute la liste que si mot est null. Mais pour ce qu'on en sait, mot peut tre non null (dfini ailleurs par exemple) mais la liste nulle.


Je pense  une session active rcupre,  cause du paramtrage du serveur: 30mn (les fichier *.ser). Lors de la premire excution du JSP, "mot" existait alors que "liste" non...

Par tre certain, l'erreur nullpointer exception N'est PLUS leve.
ligne 17 - Listing 2(pendu.jsp ?): 

```
out.println(listeLettres)
```

 devrait afficher "null" sur la page de faon bien illisible.

Il a t retest ce code, aprs les modifications porte ????

----------


## abysr

Avec ce code, je recupere ma liste! je comprends pas trop ce qui c'etatit pass. desol du temps perdu pour vous

----------

